# Codestil anpassen



## banshee (18. Jan 2009)

hallo,

ich habe irgendwo mal aufgeschnappt, dass es in Eclipse möglich wäre, den Codestil zu ändern. Z.B. wenn ich von jemand anderem ein Template kriege, das so aussieht:


```
void foo( int bar ) {
System.out.println("hässlich");
}
```

...könnte ich mit einem Tool automatisch dieses Format darauf machen:


```
void foo(int bar)
{
  System.out.println("nice");
}
```

Funktioniert das tatsächlich?


----------



## Marco13 (18. Jan 2009)

Ja.


----------



## Wildcard (18. Jan 2009)

Du mussst deinen Formatter entsprechend deiner Wünsche anpassen und dann im Code Strg+ Shift + F drücken um ihn neu zu formattieren.
Man kann auch automatisch beim save bestimmte Anpassungen wie Formatting, fehlende Klammerung bei einzeiligen if's usw von Eclipse durchführen lassen.


----------



## banshee (20. Jan 2009)

ah, wunderbar. Vielen Dank. Wisst ihr zufällig, ob es etwas vergleichbares in Visual Studio gibt?


----------



## Capasso (20. Jan 2009)

banshee hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ah, wunderbar. Vielen Dank. Wisst ihr zufällig, ob es etwas vergleichbares in Visual Studio gibt?



Das könnte helfen: 
visualstudiotips.wordpress.com/


----------

